# 1997 Honda Prelude - RGK Detailing - Scotland



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*Honda Prelude - Paintwork Rectification

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk










The owner of this very rare Honda Prelude contacted me looking to have the paintwork restored to its former glory, the paintwork had certainly seen better days having a large number of fine scratches and oxidation over each panel, with the nearside of the car having had a low quality respray carried at one point in its life resulting in a car lacking any gloss or reflection!

A 2 - 3 stage machine polish was carried out over the course of 40 hours, with some areas requiring wet sanding to level the severe orange peel present.

Following a thorough wash and decontamination process the paintwork restoration began with the bonnet and I worked my backwards.

Deep scratches and swirl marks on the bonnet.














































After polishing, as you can see in the before pictures there was some deep scratches present, the appearance of these scratches has been greatly reduced, although they are still slightly visible in the after pictures.























































Before - close up of heavy scratching on the nearside door.










After










Orange peel - before










After










Before










After










Before - close up of the orange peel



















Before










After










Before










After










Before










After


























































































































































Thanks for reading

Richard

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk*​


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work. I had one a while back, albeit a boggo 2.0 in Supermarine blue. Nice cars.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

sweet turn around on a car model I've not seen many of. The orange peel was worse than any BMW I've seen .I'd bet the owner is very proud of her . This has to be one for your portfolio
Daz


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Very rare Honda prelude...


Why?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

President Swirl said:


> Excellent work. I had one a while back, albeit a boggo 2.0 in Supermarine blue. Nice cars.


Thanks :thumb:

I agree, nice cars which are very satisfying to drive. 



zippo said:


> sweet turn around on a car model I've not seen many of. The orange peel was worse than any BMW I've seen .I'd bet the owner is very proud of her . This has to be one for your portfolio
> Daz


Thanks Daz, the car has had most of its panels resprayed at different times in its life, definitely not to a good standard! the owner is very fond of the car, and is keen to preserve it. 



Streeto said:


> Very rare Honda prelude...
> 
> Why?


How many do you see each week?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work there


----------



## andy v (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi rgk, is it possible to remove orange peel with just machine polishing?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome.... Black as it should be... :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

gb270 said:


> nice work there





andy v said:


> Hi rgk, is it possible to remove orange peel with just machine polishing?





neilb62 said:


> Awesome.... Black as it should be... :thumb:


Cheers fellas, Andy it is possible to reduce the appearance of orange peel by increasing the gloss of the finish through machine polishing, there are also pads available which claim to be bale to remove orange through rotary polishing, these pads I have found to be incredibly aggressive so I would say the most effective and safest way to remove orange peel is by wet sanding the finish before polishing. :thumb:

Richard


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice work, always good to see something abit different on here :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Dazzel81 said:


> Nice work, always good to see something abit different on here :thumb:


Totally agree!

plenty more to come! 

Richard


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice job, nearly bought one of these a couple of times over the years. Wheels have come up great too.


----------

